# More Anti Politician Cartoons - Left, Right, you can't fly with one wing!



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

Wanted to put these in Brad Nailor's thread, but I'm on his block for some reason? Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

What a load - - - O'donnell is such a douche 
It his claims are FACTUALLY wrong, not just a matter of spin.

George Wallace and Bull Connor were NOT republicans and it seemed they supplied the dogs and firehoses to prevent desegregation….so this whole "Liberals ended Segregation" is not true

that Conservatives "opposed them on every one of those things" is factually inaccurate.
In actual voting - Republican support was larger than democratic support -
The claim that Republicans opposed these seminal issues of the time is a giant steaming load.
You should sue your history teacher.

BLACK VOTING
Senate: 77-19
Democrats: 47-17 (73%-27%)
Republicans: 30-2 (94%-6%)
House: 333-85
Democrats: 221-61 (78%-22%)
Republicans: 112-24 (82%-18%)

Civil Rights 1964 Voting record…
By partyThe original House version:[13]

Democratic Party: 152-96 (61%-39%)
Republican Party: 138-34 (80%-20%)
Cloture in the Senate:[14]
Democratic Party: 44-23 (66%-34%)
Republican Party: 27-6 (82%-18%)
The Senate version:[13]

Democratic Party: 46-21 (69%-31%)
Republican Party: 27-6 (82%-18%)
The Senate version, voted on by the House:[13]
Democratic Party: 153-91 (63%-37%)
Republican Party: 136-35 (80%-20%)


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I can tell by that post that it's not worth your time, Dirt. 
Go in for the kill or go down in a blaze of glory.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

That model is awesome!
For the record, I think all the politicians in power-Republican or Democrat-are all a bunch of filthy whores who would sell their own mothers if it would further their ends. They care about the regular Joe about as much as a shark cares for shrimp.


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

anyone else notice that george bush is holding the phone upside down?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Nope… not even George himself


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Maybe not Political - but not politically correct!


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

.
.
.
.
(Note to DrDirt: To your first reply, notice that O'Donnell was making a distinction between liberals and conservatives without mentioning Democrats and Republicans. They are/were not always interchangable labels. )


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I see a normal American 5th grader could teach Lawrence O'Donnell Jr. some U.S. history What kind of half-wit would even go to the trouble to make such a poster that is such a distortion of fact? I gotta ask.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not gettin' in on this.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------

